# 2006 Ford F-150 Crew Cab



## dav25kel (Mar 4, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if th Ford F-150 Crew cab 4x4 with the 5.4 triton engine and 3.73 rear can tow a 28rsds? I saw the tow calculator link on this site and am having trouble. I am about to buy this TT!! Thanks in advance.- Dave


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, dav25kel! * action

IMHO, you would be really pushing it with that truck. It will depend to some degree on where you will be towing (Hills, mountains, flatland, etc.). I faced the same question a year and change ago. Did a lot of research, and although I would have prefered the F-150 above all others, I ended up going with the Titan strictly because of towing issues. A full season later, I am convinced I made the right choice.

I know the Ford has a high tow rating and all, but from what I could tell, it just did not have the grunt for that big a trailer.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, dav25kel! * action
> 
> IMHO, you would be really pushing it with that truck. It will depend to some degree on where you will be towing (Hills, mountains, flatland, etc.). I faced the same question a year and change ago. Did a lot of research, and although I would have prefered the F-150 above all others, I ended up going with the Titan strictly because of towing issues. A full season later, I am convinced I made the right choice.
> 
> ...


Doug,

What's the engine displacement , HP, transmission, & axle ratio on your TV?


----------



## dav25kel (Mar 4, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, dav25kel! * action
> 
> IMHO, you would be really pushing it with that truck. It will depend to some degree on where you will be towing (Hills, mountains, flatland, etc.). I faced the same question a year and change ago. Did a lot of research, and although I would have prefered the F-150 above all others, I ended up going with the Titan strictly because of towing issues. A full season later, I am convinced I made the right choice.
> 
> ...


Doug, From what i can tell it looks like the Ford has higher capacities than the Nissan. F-150 towing capacity is 9500lbs. Am I missing something?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LateralG said:


> What's the engine displacement , HP, transmission, & axle ratio on your TV?
> [snapback]87045[/snapback]​


Gary,

The Titan specs out at:
5.6 Liter (342 Cu.In.)
305 HP
379 Lb-Ft
5-Speed Automatic
3.357:1 (Equals a 4.10:1 on a typical 4-Speed truck)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dav25kel said:


> Doug, From what i can tell it looks like the Ford has higher capacities than the Nissan. F-150 towing capacity is 9500lbs. Am I missing something?
> [snapback]87047[/snapback]​


Towing capacities are an interesting animal. In the real world, I think all of the manufacturers (Nissan included) tend to be a little, shall we say, optimistic!









I don't know what your situation is. Do you already have the F-150? Or are you trying to decide which TV will be the best to pull your new 28RS-DS?

If it is the former, I would make a real effort to get the dealer to let you take the trailer out for a test drive behind your truck (And, yes, the dealer will tell you your truck is the perfect match.... They would also tell you that if you pulled up in a Yugo!). Make it a real test too. Fill the tanks, and find some hills. If you feel that the F-150 is up to it, go for it.

If on the other hand, you are also truck shopping, give the Titan a close look. Not only is it a very strong tow vehicle, it's a pretty nice ride as well. I would also recommend looking up some of the various comparison tests - that focus on towing - that have been done over the last couple of years. They are pretty unanimous in their conclusions. I will not spoil the results for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The crew cab setup you describe wouldn't be much different than my TV, except you could probably tote a few hundred more than me, because of your empty truck bed. You didn't say whether it was a long bed or not. Personally, I wouldn't tow it with my Navigator.

You didn't give the year model, but a 2000 F150 5.4, 3.73, auto, tow rigged, about 8400 lbs tow limit, if my source is right. 28rsds comes in at about 6000 dry, I think, with about 1800 carry capacity. That would only leave about another 600 pounds for you, DW, kids, dog, etc in the truck. If my numbers are all right. (I'm sure somebody will correct me if I'm wrong).









I've always heard to leave about 10% of your truck's tow capacity unused.

You'd probably wind up over the 10% safety limit, IMO, but you could keep it under the total, more than likely. It's amazing how much stuff you just "have" to haul down the road with you. Your truck probably would pull it, but it wouldn't be fun. Towing overlimit opens all sorts of liability up in case of an accident as well.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Wingsfan (Feb 15, 2006)

The 2006 F-150 crew is capable of pulling the 28RSDS, specifically with the set up you described. The tow capacity is 9500 and the 28RSDS comes in at 6000 lb, then you will add gear and the total weight limit (at least on my 2006 28RSDS) is 7500 LBS. You would be below the threshold for the vehicle and GVW. Great choice in TT and TV.

Good luck with the decision


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Wingsfan said:


> The 2006 F-150 crew is capable of pulling the 28RSDS, specifically with the set up you described. The tow capacity is 9500 and the 28RSDS comes in at 6000 lb, then you will add gear and the total weight limit (at least on my 2006 28RSDS) is 7500 LBS. You would be below the threshold for the vehicle and GVW. Great choice in TT and TV.
> 
> Good luck with the decision
> [snapback]87119[/snapback]​


You have to look at the GVW and the GCWR on the truck. Tow rating alone realy doesn't mean anything.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

dav25kel said:


> Can anyone tell me if th Ford F-150 Crew cab 4x4 with the 5.4 triton engine and 3.73 rear can tow a 28rsds? I saw the tow calculator link on this site and am having trouble. I am about to buy this TT!! Thanks in advance.- Dave
> [snapback]87034[/snapback]​


Funny thing, I have the same truck and we are looking at the same trailer. I personally think you will be OK to tow this, based on the 9200 lb rating. The GCWR is 15,000 lbs. I don't own a trailer right now, but from what I am reading on here it doesn't hurt to invest in a good hitch and braking system for stability of the entire system. Are you going to pull the trigger on this purchase??


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

I have the 2005 F150 5.4L, with only a 3.43 axle. We agonized over the decision based on maxing out the tow capacity, but decided to buy the 28RSDS anyway.

However, I also invested in the Hensley Arrow hitch and Prodigy brake control. I wanted to insure I had the best available margin of safety given my TV. At some point, we'll upgrade TV but we've only owned this one for 6 months.

I've only pulled it about 50 miles so far on interstates and on windy,hilly country road. We didn't have any issues, but we were turning 3200 rpm going 45 mph up some of the steeper hills on the way home.

Doug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

don't forget to subtract 500 pounds of towing capacity if you have the factory 18" rims (it is in the fine print of your owners manual)

Most of the F150 crew cabs have these rims


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

kymont said:


> I have the 2005 F150 5.4L, with only a 3.43 axle. We agonized over the decision based on maxing out the tow capacity, but decided to buy the 28RSDS anyway.
> 
> However, I also invested in the Hensley Arrow hitch and Prodigy brake control. I wanted to insure I had the best available margin of safety given my TV. At some point, we'll upgrade TV but we've only owned this one for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Doug,

Do you think I would need to invest in the Hensley also, or do you think with the 3.73 axle that I can go with another hitch that is less expensive. If so, any suggestions....along with expected prices I would expect to pay??

Johnny K
Canton, MI


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Do you think I would need to invest in the Hensley also, or do you think with the 3.73 axle that I can go with another hitch that is less expensive. If so, any suggestions....along with expected prices I would expect to pay??


The rear axle ratio isn't going to affect the stability of your setup at all, only your tow ratings. The higher the gear ratio, the more your truck will be able to tow.The hensley will prevent sway better than any bumper pull hitch setup out there aside from the pullrite system which is not nearly as popular as the hensley. Most here use the equal-i-zer hitch which costs 399 here or the reese dual cam system, I'm not sure of the cost on the reese but I think it's similar to the equal-i-zer.

Mike


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

kymont said:


> I have the 2005 F150 5.4L, with only a 3.43 axle. We agonized over the decision based on maxing out the tow capacity, but decided to buy the 28RSDS anyway.
> 
> However, I also invested in the Hensley Arrow hitch and Prodigy brake control. I wanted to insure I had the best available margin of safety given my TV. At some point, we'll upgrade TV but we've only owned this one for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Doug,

What gear were you in at 3200RPM/45MPH?


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

As you can see by my sig, that I have a similar setup but with the expedition and the older model 28rsds (which was the 28rss). I have never had any problems with my set up once the hitch was adjusted properly(equi-l-izer) and prodigy brake control. Sure I would like more power, but If I had a V10 I would want a diesel and so on. Everybody always wants more power. Once a year I take me and my family (5 of us in the car) and hook up to the trailer and we go to Lake Tahoe for one week. To do this we have to take on the great Sierras and Donner Pass, I have never had any problems. By the way my car is only rated at 8900lbs. Just be safe, don't get in a hurry and make sure everything is set up properly.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

No problems here. My truck is 2wd, 5.4L, 3.73 super crew and I'm towing a 27rsds with prodigy and Reese HP dual cam. 45mph on the grades seems to be the norm and 60-65 on the hwy. I'm getting about 9mpg when towing, 14-15 unhooked. The trucks tow rating is 9900 lbs, but I go the dealer to throw in the 18" wheels/tire package so it did bring it down 600lbs.

Overall, happy with the truck. Sure a F350 Duramax would be nice, but since the truck is only towing 5% of the time, and 95% is daily driving, the trade offs just don't justify it.

Good luck no matter what you decide. Safe journeys wherever you go.

Andy


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

With a proper WD with sway control and a brake controller you will be fine. Unless your making repetative cross country trips or pulling through the mountains the trunk should do the trick. I pull a 29BHS which is slightly lighter but the same length with my chevy crew cab and a 3.42 rear and have no had any problems to date. I do not pull more than a couple of states and Yes I will slow down on the big off road hills but am able to maintain my speed. This is my daily driver and only a part time tow vehicle. As everyone says a 1 tom diesel would be better to tow with but not a daily driver.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The Titan specs out at:
> 5.6 Liter (342 Cu.In.)
> 305 HP
> 379 Lb-Ft
> ...


Doug,

How do you get a 3.357 ratio with a 5-speed trans equalling a 4.10 ratio with a 4-speed? Are you saying that in 5th gear with your 3.357 gear you are the same as being in 4th (top) gear with a 4.10 axle? Even without knowing the top gear ratio of the two transmissions, I doubt that could be correct. Usually the more gears in a transmission, the taller the overdrive ratio in top gear. Putting a tall overdrive gear through a low numerical rear end will yield less mechanical advantage and a harder tow. Or am I missing something?

Bill


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

LateralG said:


> kymont said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 2005 F150 5.4L, with only a 3.43 axle.Â We agonized over the decision based on maxing out the tow capacity, but decided to buy the 28RSDS anyway.
> ...


I honestly don't remember. I'll let you know next time I take the trailer out. Does this sound wrong??


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

kymont said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> > kymont said:
> ...


The trailer isn't needed in order to check this. Just go to 45 MPH, pick a gear & check RPM.


----------

